# Blasc CLIENT Oo check ich net



## Sevil (15. Oktober 2006)

hi hab den balsc client installiert alles so gemacht mit llgoin name also login angekruezt und dann gestartet und dannn beendet dann ahb ich 2 tage gewarette aebr mein char war immern ncoh net hier zu sehn pls help oder erklärt mir was ic halels machen muss 1.schreit downlaoden ect pls helP!


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Oktober 2006)

Sevil schrieb:


> hi hab den balsc client installiert alles so gemacht mit llgoin name also login angekruezt und dann gestartet und dannn beendet dann ahb ich 2 tage gewarette aebr mein char war immern ncoh net hier zu sehn pls help oder erklärt mir was ic halels machen muss 1.schreit downlaoden ect pls helP!




1. Downloaden
2. Installieren
3. Rechtsklick auf das Icon in der Taskleiste
4. Einstellungen
5. Im darauffolgenden Fenster auf "Anzeigeoptionen" klicken
6. Haken beim Accountnamen rein
7. Auf das Pluszeichen klicken
8. Die Liste der Charakternamen ansehen und bei Bedarf jeweils ein Häkchen vor den jeweiligen Namen machen.
9. OK klicken
10. WoW starten
11. Mit allen Charakteren einloggen und nen kleinen Abstecher zur Bank machen und alle Taschen öffnen.
12. WoW beenden
13. Daten hochladen
14. Fertig.


----------



## Waldmeisda (16. Oktober 2006)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1. Downloaden
> 2. Installieren
> 3. Rechtsklick auf das Icon in der Taskleiste
> 4. Einstellungen
> ...



Hallo zusamen,
also bei mir funktioniert das auch nicht. Hab alles genau nach dieser Anleitung gemacht. Bei dem einen Char  werden nur Charname (Waldmeisda), Server(Malfurion) und Gilde (Der Pakt der Wölfe) angezeigt, sonst leider nichts. Der andere Char wird erst gar nicht angezeigt (Malfurion, Der Pakt der Wölfe, Name: Wolfskasse). Und grad bei letzterem wärs für meine Gilde wichtig da das unsere Bank ist.
Für Tipps oder Hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar.
LG

übrigens bekomme ich beim Profil updaten jedesmal die Meldung das die Profile nicht geupdatet wurden da sie angeblich nicht geändert wurde!?


----------



## Waldmeisda (16. Oktober 2006)

ööööhhm, ich noch mal^^

fragt mich nicht wieso, aber jetzt hats doch funktioniert...
Also hätte sich dann doch erledigt;O)
LG


----------



## Deedlit (16. Oktober 2006)

Mal eine frage: ist eigendlich der Crafter nicht verboten? ist ja eine .exe datei und die sind ja bekanntlich mitlerweile komplett verboten?! Wäre über eine antwort dankbar! Will kein Bann riskierieren!^^


----------



## Waldmeisda (16. Oktober 2006)

Deedlit schrieb:


> Mal eine frage: ist eigendlich der Crafter nicht verboten? ist ja eine .exe datei und die sind ja bekanntlich mitlerweile komplett verboten?! Wäre über eine antwort dankbar! Will kein Bann riskierieren!^^




Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber soweit ich mich erinnere sind nur AddOns verboten bei denen der Char im Spiel Aktionen oder Spells ausführt ohne das man eine Taste drücken muß.

LG


----------



## Roran (16. Oktober 2006)

Deedlit schrieb:


> Mal eine frage: ist eigendlich der Crafter nicht verboten? ist ja eine .exe datei und die sind ja bekanntlich mitlerweile komplett verboten?! Wäre über eine antwort dankbar! Will kein Bann riskierieren!^^


ROFL

Mach mal die Augen auf,
und schau mal wo du im Verzeichniss *World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter* eine EXE siehst.

*Ich sehe da nur diese Dateien:*
Bindings.xml
BLASCrafter.lua
BLASCrafter.toc
BLASCrafter.xml
BLASCrafterData.lua
BLASCrafterRecipes.lua

Es gibt nur eine EXE bei BLASC.
aber,
die BLASC.exe greift nicht ins WoW ein.
Sondern, liest nach dem WoW beendet ist,
die LUA ausliest.
Was von Blizzard Seite aus erlaubt ist.

Und da ich BLASC auch schon über 1 Jahr nutze, habe ich schon x Acconts gebannt bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wir befürworten keine AddOns, die ausführbare Dateien (.exe) parallel zu WoW laufen lassen. In Zukunft wird es ein System der digitalen Unterschrift für das UI geben, welches Abhilfe gegen die Unsicherheit dieser Programme bringen soll. Grund dafür ist, dass es ohne den Quellcode unmöglich ist zu sagen, was das Programm eigentlich macht. Das würde es für Leute mit krimineller Energie einfach machen, um Dinge, wie Trojaner und Viren auf die Systeme unserer Spieler zu übertragen.
> 
> Achtung: Damit meinen wir NICHT, dass irgendwelche Macher von derzeitigen AddOns, die auf ausführbaren Dateien basiert, kriminelle Energien bei der Gestaltung ihrer AddOns hatten/haben.



Das ist hier zu LESEN


----------

